# UPC Chorus NTL Rural Strategy (non cable mmds service)



## ajapale (17 May 2011)

[broken link removed]



> Welcome to UPCSucks, an advocacy group for customers impacted  by the near mythical incompetence of what is essentially a Utility. *Feel  free to share your own stories below regarding missed appointments,  hangups by customer care or sales and ongoing issues regarding levels of  service. *


I found the answer to the question why rural chorus mmds customers cannot avail of Personal Video Recording (pause and rewind, series link) and related modern services.



> *[broken link removed]*
> 
> January 1, 2011
> 
> UPC’s rural operations, MMDS, lack the ability to mirror the level of service they have in the cities. *The strategy is to lose these customers and pick up more profitable cabled urban customers in their place.*  This bleed of customers out to Sky primarily is due to the lack of High  Definition, Personal Video Recording (pause and rewind, series link)  and other modern features. The outlay it would take UPC to change the  MMDS rural technology (barring certain small areas in ex NTL franchises)  is not worth the return and the company has made a strategic decision  to cede these customers to Sky. Inquire and you will be told there are  plans to roll it out to mollify you. There are no such plans. Threaten  to cancel and you will be given a reduced rate, but make no mistake,  these features are never coming.


----------

